
SAP South Africa's MD Implicated In Alleged $38M SAP Kickback Scandal - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/21/sap-south-africas-managing-director-implicated-in-alleged-38-million-sap-licenses-purchasing-and-kickback-scandal/
======
rushabh
This is just the tip of the iceberg. Companies like Microsoft, Oracle, CISCO
etc routinely lobby (a euphemism for kickbacks in kind) with governments in
developing countries to corner big contracts.

These governments could invest a fraction of that money in open source tools
and reap benefits for years to come. Unfortunately neither intent nor ability
exists in these governments (including mine in India) to think for themselves.

------
vuyani
Gosh, This, the Rand manipulation, the deep rooted corruption in the ANC who
looted R41B! I just wish SA realized its potential without the human scum.

~~~
dovdovdov
You wish for the wildlife to riot?!

~~~
tefo-mohapi
Wildlife?

~~~
simdiab
He means that without any humans left, the only ones left to influence the
country will be the wildlife.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
Ok

